
Ask HN: How to get a large list of highly distributed startups - genevpd
We are working the productivity tool that is most value for highly distributed &#x2F; remote tech startups. To get large list of company names that we should target we are thinking about a script that will crawl jobs boards for keywords like &quot;remote&quot; &amp; &quot;distributed&quot;. Does anyone have better ideas or know of any tools that can help accomplishing that goal?
======
troydavis
Provide advice that’s actually interesting and let them come to you
(particularly for this savvy and motivated audience). Google “content
marketing” for one way to do this.

If you have to contact total strangers who have never heard of your thing,
you’re probably doing something incorrectly - definitely consuming way more
effort and goodwill than needed, and probably wasting many recipients’ time
for every one who actually cares.

~~~
genevpd
We were thinking to get target companies list first and then use linkedin
search to find companies where we have good 2nd degree connections.

To provide some more context, we are searching for our first private beta
batch and we have've got some good leads from 1st degree connections, but we
may exhaust them soon. With the number of 2nd & 3rd degree connections it is
much harder to target the right people/companies.

Knowing our state, would you still advice us to invest in content vs
exploiting 2nd & 3d degree connections to get first customers?

Thanks for your help!

